# Mickey's back and living as a girl!



## Eoraptor (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi everyone!  It's been such a long time since I posted regularly here.  Hopefully that will change.  This year's been a new experience for me since I've been living full time as a woman.  My rule is every day when I go to work or otherwise out of the house, I have to dress and act fully as a woman.  This includes what we all adore- makeup.  And not just some foundation and mascara, but the works- powder, at least two shades of eyeshadow, eyeliner, brow pencil, mascara, foundation, blush and lipstick.  The good news is I've succeeded!  My coworkers have been a huge help.  They accept me completely and a few have asked me lately if I want to be referred to as she or he.  My mom's also recently accepted who I am and has been very helpful and encouraging.  My general atire every day consists of a blouse or sweater, womens' slacks and ballet flats.  Because of this year's success, I want to be even more of a woman next year.  One of my new goals for 2010 is to wear high heels daily to work, so I recently bought a pair of three inch mary janes and a pair of three inch boots, both non-stiletto (my current pairs of high heels are all five inch stilettos which kill my feet after four hours of standing).  I also want to start wearing skirts at least a couple days a week, so bought a new scarlet godet skirt to add to the two I already own.  I hope to wear one to work for the first time on Monday, since my legs are shaved from Halloween anyway.  My most important goal for next year is to always have breasts when I'm out.  To that end, I bought my first bra(!), along with C-cup fillers.  I'm a little nervous about it, but know it will help me feel more like a woman.  I've spoken with some good friends and had other goals recommended as well.  For instance, I want to start styling my hair on some days to make it curled, braided or in an updo.  I also want to wear false lashes at least once a week.  These are both especially true since I curled my hair and wore falsies yesterday for Halloween.  I was hoping you Specktra girls could help me think of some additional ways to look and/or act as a woman this next year, as part of my goal to eventually become one.  I plan to become an active member of this forum again as well.  Sorry about my long absence.  I know I can always count on you for encouragment.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 1, 2009)

It sounds like you have some great goals in mind! I would buy some shorter high heels (like 1 to 2 inches) for days where you walk around a lot, the higher the heel the faster it starts to hurt! You could also try painting your nails and toes once in awhile. Have you thought about buying a dress for special occasions?


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the quick reply!  

I might indeed have to go lower on the heels.  I've worn 1.5 inch heels to work without issue and plan to buy some gel inserts to further save my feet.  I'll make a post with pics and reports of my new shoes once they arrive, so you'll know how it goes.  

As for my nails, they're always painted (usually pink or purple) and somewhat long (now they're almost 3/4 of an inch).  Right now they're still red from Halloween, but even though I plan to paint another coat today, I'm sure they'll chip before soon and need to be painted a lighter color where chips are less obvious.

I adore dresses and bought my first day dress earlier this year.  Here's my Specktra post on it- http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...s-dead-127065/ .  I've worn it to some parties, but haven't been brave enough to wear it to work.  Do you think it'd be an okay work dress, or should I invest in something longer and less flashy?


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Nov 1, 2009)

hi welcome back just went to the link you posted about the dress I remember seeing this post earlier in the year and I actually thought you were a woman! Thats great cuz you look very well, I think that dress would most definitely be work appropiate dress it down a little with smaller heels a cardigan and maybe some tights


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 1, 2009)

I just want to say Welcome back and that you've been missed. I always thought about what ever happened to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm so proud that you are being you and that your coworkers are accepting you for who you are. Congrats on all the progress and keep us updated.


----------



## rei181 (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree that shorter heels will be more foot friendly. I think everything you are planning on doing is great, even above and beyond. I like to be comfy so I don't even bother half the time with skirts or dresses. I only wear dresses for special occasions like my friend's wedding or Halloween. 

Congratulations on everything!


----------



## girloflowers (Nov 2, 2009)

hey you look great! you have the most amazing legs, i am so jealous.
looking like a girl wise, the bra will help, and if you suddenly come into money, a corset though uncomfortable, if properly designed for you will really define your waist and give you an even more feminine look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think you're really brave, and to be honest if i saw you walking by i wouldn't even think twice about you being female or not. You're beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keep at it!


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

  hi welcome back just went to the link you posted about the dress I remember seeing this post earlier in the year and I actually thought you were a woman! Thats great cuz you look very well, I think that dress would most definitely be work appropiate dress it down a little with smaller heels a cardigan and maybe some tights  
 
Aww thank you so much!  It makes me so happy to hear that.  I definitely plan to wear tights or stockings when I wear skirts or dresses to work.  And I'll have lower heels on, which means I should buy a cardigan on my next shopping trip.

Thanks for the comments, Corvs Queen!  I hope to stay on Specktra for quite a while this time.  I'll definitely keep you updated.

Thanks for the support, rei.  I'm certainly aiming for above and beyond when it comes to femininity.  I can understand comfort in regard to many female items (heels, bras, corsets, etc.), but I actually find skirts and dresses to be more comfortable than pants.  I've just been too shy to wear them to work yet.  Ideally, I'd love to wear dresses often to work, but besides that green one, the rest of my dress wardrobe is made of formal gowns and such I wear to parties.  Not even a cardigan would casualize this enough for work-






That's from Halloween last year, as a prom queen.  I don't think it ever made it on to Specktra before.

Thank you so much girloflowers for the compliments!  As I noted, I've been too shy to show off my legs so far at work, but you made me a bit more confident. *hugs*  I'd love to try a corset, but wonder if it would interfere with a bra?  I did buy this cincher last year, and wore it yesterday on Halloween for instance.  Would it or a corset be a good thing to add to my daily routine, under my sweaters and blouses?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 2, 2009)

That's a really beautiful dress *_*
It's good to have you back.  Best of luck to you.  My brother is F>M and his co-workers are fine with it.  He's even been able to find roommates that are ok with living with him.  Depending on where you are in the Seattle area you should be in pretty good hands.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2009)

you have better legs than me and you should totally start showing them off at work! maybe wear some black tights at first so you don't feel totally naked and then work up to bare legs in the summer?  

well done and congrats on your progress so far! i think you've done a fab job!


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations, you look gorgeous as a woman!
I do agree that the pink dress is a little difficult to dress down and like girloflowers mentioned, a corset may be able to help you, especially with the pink dress it would show off more where the material cinches in, just to give a little more shape.
I *think* corsets can be worn with a bra, my friend's mum used to make her wear a corset everyday under her school uniform because she thought my friend was 'too fat' grr

ETA: I am jealous of your legs!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 2, 2009)

Awww, that's wonderful. I don't even know you but I'm so happy and excited for you!


----------



## Tahti (Nov 2, 2009)

Corset can be worn with a bra, if you get underbust ones. I used to wear them a lot (over clothing, I really like how they look)
If you're going to invest in a corset, make sure you get a proper one with spiral steel boning - bad quality corsets can damage your back, and if a corset hurts you when you put it on, you should never wear it.

If you're looking for a corset for everyday wear, I suggest you go for an underbust - they're less constricting, and are more about emphasizing the waist. You can choose to buy a smaller one that ends above your hipbone, if you aren't worried about potentially getting small love-handle bulges beneath the end of the corset - I like to lace mine very tight, so this inevitably happens - so most of mine a cut to below the hipbone.

I have a few links to good corset sites if you want - they get a bit pricey, but if you get one custom made for you it's going to honestly last years and years!


----------



## PinkBasset (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Mickey! You look great, and like others, I think you have amazing legs! Don't be afraid to show them off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The green dress is lovely, I think the colour suites you well.

About corsets, I agree with Tahti - it's a good idea to buy a custom made underbust corset if you would like to wear it often. Just remember to start easy with it, don't lace too tight at first. The more you get used to it, the more you'll be able to tighten up yet be comfortable with it. 

You have had five inch heels on for hours? I can't even stand a minute with so high heels! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always prefer flats or maybe 2 inch heels because I hate the pain that comes with high heels. I've heard you'd get used to it, but I guess I'm too lazy to take the pain. 

Please do keep us updated, it's nice to read that you've had so many good experiences!


----------



## Tahti (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh, and about the heel question - I find with practice it gets easier!... I love wearing very high heels, so I suppose this advice would be for that area, if you actually want to wear high shoes on a day to day basis.

I wear very high heels every day (4" - 5") but initially after half a year of wearing flat boots, my feet were in pain a lot quicker... I eased in with 3" heels.

Make sure the shoes fit you very well, and that there's no tightness or initially painful area in the shoe. I love stilettos, but I won't wear if the shoe doesn't have a platform under the toe, too much pain to deal with on a day to day basis!
I think my feet should probably be in more pain than I actually experience after 5+ hours of wearing heels, but I really do believe that practice just makes it easier. On your day off from work spend a day at home walking around in the heels you want to wear on a weekday...

Maybe you know this already, but I hope I have some useful information ;D


----------



## rbella (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations!! I could not be happier for you.  I'm so glad you are back and I am so happy you have such a great support system in your life.  You really deserve it.  You have made such great strides to get where you are and I'm excited to see what your life and future will bring to you!

I only have a few recs.  Make sure to keep your toes pedicured, even if you don't wear open toed shoes.  It makes you feel more feminine.  Also, spanx are your best friend!! I swear by them.  If you ever decide to get implants, let me know and I can help you through the process, I used to work in plastic surgery and know quite a bit about them.  I don't know if you still get five o'clock shadow, but if you do, I would invest in either Cinema Secrets foundations, or La Roche Posay Toleraine Corrector Fluide.  They are both amazing.

Congratulations to you and keep us updated!! You look fantastic!


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words!

It seems I need to invest in an underbust corset to wear with my bra.  Based on what Tahti and PinkBasset wrote, I'll go for one that extends further down, since I can picture myself getting love handles otherwise. haha  I would be very interested in any links you can provide, Tahti.  Though after my shopping spree, I won't be buying one until the holiday season.

blazeno.8- I'm glad to hear about your brother.  I have indeed found several good roommates.  My current one describes herself as genderqueer and usually dresses as a boy, so that works out well.

LMD84 wrote-
 Quote:

  you have better legs than me and you should totally start showing them off at work! maybe wear some black tights at first so you don't feel totally naked and then work up to bare legs in the summer?   
 
... and PinkBasset wrote-
 Quote:

  Hey Mickey! You look great, and like others, I think you have amazing legs! Don't be afraid to show them off.  
 
Aww thank you both!!  I'll make that a goal for next summer- to be confident enough to show off my bare legs in skirts at work.  I was told by a fellow Specktra girl that short skirts and dresses are better than long ones, since long ones can look frumpy.  Would you agree I should keep them above the knee?  And how short is too short for me?

PinkBasset also wrote-
 Quote:

  You have had five inch heels on for hours? I can't even stand a minute with so high heels!  
 
Today I actually wore my five inch stiletto boots for the entire work shift.  Not doing that again soon tho, as my feet hurt quite a bit from crushed toes towards the end.  Hopefully my newer, lower, wider heels will be better, though I did look very sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tahti wrote-
 Quote:

  I wear very high heels every day (4" - 5") but initially after half a year of wearing flat boots, my feet were in pain a lot quicker... I eased in with 3" heels.
Make sure the shoes fit you very well, and that there's no tightness or initially painful area in the shoe. I love stilettos, but I won't wear if the shoe doesn't have a platform under the toe, too much pain to deal with on a day to day basis!
I think my feet should probably be in more pain than I actually experience after 5+ hours of wearing heels, but I really do believe that practice just makes it easier. On your day off from work spend a day at home walking around in the heels you want to wear on a weekday...  
 
You're quite the inspiration in your 4-5 inch daily heels.  So you find platforms are less painful to wear?  I've avoided them because I'm afraid I'll look too drag-queeny, with my tall stature and dramatic makeup.  I wore my five inch heels around the house regularily when I first bought them to become comfortable moving in them, but I hadn't considered doing it to ease the pain too.  Wearing high heels during my days off at home seems like a great goal though.  Thanks!

rbella wrote-
 Quote:

  I only have a few recs. Make sure to keep your toes pedicured, even if you don't wear open toed shoes. It makes you feel more feminine. Also, spanx are your best friend!! I swear by them. If you ever decide to get implants, let me know and I can help you through the process, I used to work in plastic surgery and know quite a bit about them. I don't know if you still get five o'clock shadow, but if you do, I would invest in either Cinema Secrets foundations, or La Roche Posay Toleraine Corrector Fluide. They are both amazing.  
 
I completely agree keeping my toes pedicured helps me feel femme.  They've always been painted for the last year (red at the moment to match my fingernails).  I do indeed still get five o'clock shadows (electrolysis is on the list to do once I can afford it).  I don't suppose they sell either of those foundations at Sephora?  I definitely want implants and would love to listen to whatever advice you have.  The filled C-cup bras next year are a step towards that.

Thank you again everyone!  I feel so cared about and welcome here.  I'll definitely keep you all updated, as I want to contribute often.  In fact, I have another FOTD from today which I'll be posting soon.  Love you all! *HUGS and KISSES*


----------



## Tahti (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eoraptor* 

 
_
You're quite the inspiration in your 4-5 inch daily heels.  So you find platforms are less painful to wear?  I've avoided them because I'm afraid I'll look too drag-queeny, with my tall stature and dramatic makeup.  I wore my five inch heels around the house regularily when I first bought them to become comfortable moving in them, but I hadn't considered doing it to ease the pain too.  Wearing high heels during my days off at home seems like a great goal though.  Thanks!
_

 

Hey! IME Gore Couture does the best corsets - don't be daunted by the gothic image, they make to order and measure so whatever you desire can be accomplished ;D Click here for how to measure yourself for one and begin the ordering process whenever...

I love looking as tall as possible, I'm 5'8 and I'd give anything to have 3 or 4 extra natural inches, I find really tall girls the sexiest kind so don't be too shy! My boyfriend is 6', and he doesn't mind at all that I'm usually a bit taller than him, he likes it. ^_^
If you're worried about the drag queen effect, you can get boots with less noticeable platforms, totally lessens the effect but still looks great, with extra added inches! I love ankle boots the most, they look great with nearly all skirts and they're really versatile. These are my favourite pair at the moment, again the stiletto with the platform - however this platform isn't subtle, so for an idea of what I'm talking about with the covered platform idea click here. (Those shoes aren't subtle at all but you get the idea hopefully!)

If the platform is only about an inch, it's very unnoticeable IMO, especially if they extend the shoe over it. These are another pair of great looking work-suitable shoes, can't beat a classic court!

The courts would look great with a pencil skirt, you have the legs to rock one! Think Mad Men!

A note on covering under 5 o clock shadow - I don't know much about it, but a suggestion I would have is Illamasqua's Rich Liquid Foundation. This foundation is actually like liquid 1940's flawless film star skin in a bottle, it's amazing!

I wish you all the luck and happiness in your life, glad you've come back to Specktra! Looking forward to seeing your FOTD.


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 3, 2009)

Those Gore Couture corsets look very nice, but it will certainly be at least Christmas before I have the couple hundred of dollars to spend on one.  

 Quote:

  I love looking as tall as possible, I'm 5'8 and I'd give anything to have 3 or 4 extra natural inches, I find really tall girls the sexiest kind so don't be too shy! My boyfriend is 6', and he doesn't mind at all that I'm usually a bit taller than him, he likes it. ^_^
If you're worried about the drag queen effect, you can get boots with less noticeable platforms, totally lessens the effect but still looks great, with extra added inches! I love ankle boots the most, they look great with nearly all skirts and they're really versatile. These are my favourite pair at the moment, again the stiletto with the platform - however this platform isn't subtle, so for an idea of what I'm talking about with the covered platform idea click here. (Those shoes aren't subtle at all but you get the idea hopefully!)

If the platform is only about an inch, it's very unnoticeable IMO, especially if they extend the shoe over it. These are another pair of great looking work-suitable shoes, can't beat a classic court!

The courts would look great with a pencil skirt, you have the legs to rock one! Think Mad Men!  
 
I'm 6'4", so I really don't need the extra height, but I do find very high heels to make me happiest.  I'm in love with those STRIKE platform court shoes, though I'd prolly be a little self conscious when wearing them at first.  Not that they're in my size (16) of course, which is another issue when finding cute shoes.  But once I'm ready to buy more work shoes, I'll definitely come to you and we can find some 5+ inch platform heels for me to try.  Here are the boots I wore to work today, though this picture was taken last year.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 4, 2009)

^Wow you are so tall, you will look great without heels! Nice to have you back, i was wondering where did you go! I remember when you use to post a few years ago & i think you did a FOTD. I swear i really thought you were a woman until you wrote further down the page that you were trying out make-up! Keep up the great looks & spirit!

Welcome back & don't be a stranger to Specktra!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 7, 2009)

Welcome back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm so happy to hear that you have so much support around you. And the goals you've set for yourself are great. 

And I love your smile.... you look so glowy and happy... it makes me smile


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 7, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic! Im so happy that your mum, friends and co workers support you!!  Especially co-workers. I know one of my dad's co workers was transgendered and i think he had a rough go of it, which is unfortunate.

Anyway, congrats and welcome back! And yes, your legs as so awesome. i'm jealous!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 9, 2009)

LTNS! Glad to hear everything is going well for you


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 24, 2009)

You made my day!! Congratulations on your decisions and goals! You're an inspiration!!


----------

